# Donnerstagstermin der Fädder



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo an die "üblichen Verdächtigen"...

Nachdem wir am letzten Donnerstag die Nürnberger Trails "beglückt" haben, steht diese Woche wieder die gute alte Veste auf dem Programm...

Treffpunkt am üblichen Ort und zur üblichen Zeit - trotz des Feiertages...

...somit könnt Ihr euch an "Happy-Kadaver" tagsüber mit eurem/eurer Partner/in vergügen und am Abend noch etwas gegen die "Fettsucht" tun...

@Beelze, BIker-Wug und Frazer

You're alle welcomerost: rost: 


In diesem Sinne...

Alex/Alti/"Schinderlein"


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

ich hab zwar meine süsse da aber die könnte ich zu muttern schicken zur klamottenberatung (muss am samstag auf hochzeit) und selbst in der zeit mit euch biken.
klingt sehr verlockend!!!!!

ich sag dir bescheid 

frage noch wo muss ich denn da genau hin? komme von der süd-west tangente

gruß alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (16. Juni 2003)

Muss wohl oder übel absagen....

Als anständiger Mitarbeiter eines bundesweit operierenden Rechenzentrums haben wir logischerweise eine gewisse "Notbesetzung" die den Betrieb an einem nicht-bundeseinheitlichen Feiertag gewährleistet. 

Dazu gehör auch ich - irgendwie muss man ja Geld verdienen  

Wann fahrt ihr denn los??? Weil so bis um halb sieben könnt ich schaffen..... aber ich denke mal, da werdet ihr schon kräftig unterwegs sein...

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

Ich sag mal als üblicher Verdächtiger pauschal zu.

TOM

@Frazer
18:30 könnte hinhauen. Steig halt einfach später am Forsthaus ein. Da düften wir so um 18:45 vorbeikommen.


----------



## biker-wug (16. Juni 2003)

Hi, ich kann noch nichts zu sagen, muß ich mal mit meiner süßen bereden!!

GEb aber auf jeden Fall noch bescheid!!


----------



## traileruli (16. Juni 2003)

Bin auch gerne dabei. Den Streß mit meinem Vater hab ich jetzt hinter mir.
Wann fahrt Ihr los an der Veste?
Gruß @-all von einem fast "verscharrten"


----------



## traileruli (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo @-all,
Wäre auch gerne dabei. Wann gehts los an der Veste?
Gruß von einem fast verscharrten


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

18.00 Uhr

und das Programm besteht wieder als dem üblichen kreuz und quer durch den Stadtwald...zur Freude aller....


----------



## traileruli (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo @all, will auch mal wieder mit, nachdem ich mein Streß wieder beendet ist und es meinem Vater besser geht.
Wann fahrt Ihr am Donnerstag an der Veste los?
Gruß von einem, den man fast im Stadtwald verscharrt hat


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

mitlesen...

18.00 an der alten Veste
gegen 18.45 am Forsthaus

@trialeruli
einmal hätt genügt....


----------



## traileruli (16. Juni 2003)

tschuldigung, mein computer hatte Ladehemmung und wollte meine Nachricht net ausführen. habs dreimal probiert, erst dann hats geklappt. dreifach hält besser, oder so.
bis Do


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

Hallo Freunde... 

Asche über mein Haupt...

Ich habe gerade festgestellt, daß ich am Donnerstag Abend ja in "Caveman" in der Comödie gehe....  

Also


entweder Ihr fahrt *ohne mich* 


oder

*Wir verlegen das ganze auf Vormittag (10.00 an der Veste???)*
lt. wetter.com sinds um die 26° und leicht bewölkt...

Also, die Entscheidung leigt jetzt natürlich in euren Händen....

Ich werde also am Donnerstag Vormittag meine Runden ziehen - ich hoffe nicht alleine

@die üblichen Verdächtigen
Ich kommt ja am Abend auch ohne mich aus, oder?????


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

och die frau kann auch vormittags zu muttern 

also 10uhr wäre auch ok

gruß alex


----------



## Altitude (16. Juni 2003)

in der Apfelschorle auf der Hütte waren irgendwelche Drogen... oder ich vertrag kein Red Bull mehr....oder die Cookies meiner Kollegin heut früh hatten ein "besondere" Zutat...oder ich war zu lange bei 53 grad in unserem Serverraum...



*Kommando zurück!!!!!!!! * 

Caveman ist am 18. also am Mittwoch
und Donnerstag früh gehen wir mit Freunden frühstücken (das wusste ich aber bis vor 5 Minuten noch nicht)

*Wir können uns am Donnerstag um 18.00 Uhr an der Veste treffen!!!!!!!! * 

außer mein linkes Knie macht weiterhin so Probleme

Grüße

Alex

Tschuldigung - ich bin heut etwas verwirrt...war ein harter Tag...und ich fahr jetzt auch heim und will keinen Rechner mehr sehen...bis Morgen fürh...

Verzeit mir bitte das Chaos....


----------



## Beelzebub (16. Juni 2003)

drogen in der schorle? nie und nimmer da hätten wir ja was von merken müssen.
entweder du hast nen hitzschlag bekommen oder die space-cakes deiner kollegin waren es. 


gruß alex


----------



## All-Mountain (16. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Altitude _
> *in der Apfelschorle auf der Hütte waren irgendwelche Drogen... *



...ich weiss nicht so recht, aber das eine Bild von gestern kommt mir doch irgendwie verdächtig vor...

Drogen in der Schorle? 

     

TOM


----------



## Beelzebub (17. Juni 2003)

DER WAR GUT


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## biker-wug (17. Juni 2003)

Das Bild hier einstellen, das ist ja fast schon strafbar!!


An alle: der Halbnackte Affe, der da im bild ist, der hat nicht ansatzweise was mit mir zu tun!!!


----------



## Frazer (17. Juni 2003)

Wo bitte is na des Forsthaus????

Bis 18:45 könnt ich des nämlich schaffen....


----------



## Altitude (17. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> 
> ...ich weiss nicht so recht, aber das eine Bild von gestern kommt mir doch irgendwie verdächtig vor...
> ...



*TOM ! ! ! !*


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juni 2003)

Hi Leute,

also ich muß absagen, nachdem mein Mädel ihren Fiesta abgeschossen hat, fahren wir morgen nach München ein auto anschauen, so wie es sich entwickelt.

Wenn dann komm ich höchstens spontan, da geb ich aber dann nochmal bescheid!!

Ciao


----------



## Altitude (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von biker-wug _
> *also ich muß absagen, nachdem mein Mädel ihren Fiesta abgeschossen hat, fahren wir morgen nach München ein auto anschauen, so wie es sich entwickelt.
> *



Ich hoffe Deinem Mädel geht es gut...

Grüße

Alex


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juni 2003)

Ja, Ihr geht es gut, sie hat vor zwei wochen einen auffahrunfall gehabt, ihr ist einer drauf, wäre eine nette angelegenheit gewesen, aber nein, jetzt hat sie sich beim Rückwärtsfahren noch mit einem Hydranten anlegen müssen!!

Wir trauern um den Hydranten, er hat es nicht überlebt!!  

   

Aber ihr selber ist nicht passiert, glücklicherweise!!


----------



## Altitude (18. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Frazer _
> *Wo bitte is na des Forsthaus????
> 
> Bis 18:45 könnt ich des nämlich schaffen.... *


Du fährst die B( bis Fürth/Oberführberg, oben links, übern Kanal drüber, dann wieder links und vorm Tennisplatz rechts, der Straße folgen (Richtung Hotel Forsthaus) oben am Hotel Parkplatz suchen, Glitterfully zusammenbauen und auf uns warten - Notfalls mich anrufen...

Grüße
Alex


----------



## Frazer (18. Juni 2003)

Geht klar!!

Sollte ich es wider Erwarten nicht schaffen, sag ich Dir bescheid.


----------



## biker-wug (18. Juni 2003)

Also jetzt definitiv, ich muß absagen, muß morgen um drei in Kehlheim sein, da schaff ich es nicht!!

Aber seid euch sicher, der Donnerstag an dem ich dabei bin kommt definitiv!!


----------



## Altitude (19. Juni 2003)

Tach,

ich bin gerade locker zum Bäcker geradlet und mein Knie macht schon wieder Ärger...

Ich werde also heute definitiv nicht aufs Bike steigen...

evtl. werd ich am Sonntag mich mal kurz auf den Bokc schwingen - denn in einer Woche ist ja der GBBC-Lauf in Darmstadt...

Sorry Jungs...

Ich wünsch euch trotzdem viel Spaß an der Veste...

...ich hab mim Tom schon telefoniert...

Schöne tag euch allen noch...

Alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frazer (19. Juni 2003)

Moin zusammen,

auch meinereiner wird heut nicht am gemeinschaftlichen Radeln teilnehmen können.

Hat mir doch meine Hübsche gestern noch gesagt, dass wir heut zum Grillen geladen sind.... und bevor ich daheim ne mittelschwere Regierungskrise bekomme, werd ich wohl mal auf's Biken verzichten.

Viel Spaß euch trotzdem....

Grüße
Volker


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2003)

Ich war auch grad beim Bäcker (zu Fuß) und muss sagen, das Wetter sieht irgendwie auch nicht so vertrauenserweckend aus.

Die Veste Termine stehen irgendwie unter keinen guten Stern die letzte Zeit.

Ich werde heute Abend dann wohl meine eigene (kleinere) Veste-Runde drehen. Wenn das Wetter Zicken macht werd ich mich ins Fittnessstudio begeben und was für meine Rückenmuskulatur machen und anschließend ne Rund indoorcycln. 

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (19. Juni 2003)

...hab mich grad durchgerungen heute abend zu kommen und ne kleine Lernpause einzulegen, und jetzt sehe ich das ja evtl. gar nichts zusammengeht ??  ist dann nachher um 18uhr jemand da? jemand der sich auskennt? bin zwar schon mitgefahren, aber kenn mich nicht so gut aus.

ciao marco


----------



## All-Mountain (19. Juni 2003)

@Wenkmann&Diva
Also gut,
ich brauch so 20 Min bis zur Veste. D. h. wenn es bis 17:40 noch nicht regen sollte bin ich um 18:00 Uhr am Turm oben. Versprochen.
Ein paar Trails kenn ich auch noch da oben, das reicht schon für 2 Stunden Vestebiken.
Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (19. Juni 2003)

..hmmm, wer von euch sagte mir eigentlich mal, ..."es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur die falsche kleidung...." ...  


alles klar, dann hoffen wir mal, bis später dann.

ciao marco


----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von Wenkman _
> *..hmmm, wer von euch sagte mir eigentlich mal, ..."es gibt kein schlechtes wetter, nur die falsche kleidung...." ...
> *



das war ich...der Geist ist ja willig, aber das Fleisch ist schwach...  

Ich hoffe Ihr hattet euren Spaß...

Grüße

AlexmitdemdickenKnie...


----------



## All-Mountain (20. Juni 2003)

@Alti&all
Den hatten wir. 
Wenkmann, Hr_Meier, Traileruli und ich starteten zu einer "Schinderfreien"-Veste Tour.

Im vorderen Teil der Veste bikten wir noch start an gelehnt an Deine Strecke die üblichen netten Sachen.

Traileruli fürhrte uns dann im hinteren Teil der Veste durch Strecken, die ich noch nie zuvor gesehen hatte.

Danach genehmigten wir uns noch eine kleine Erfrischung in Zirndorf am Bahnhof.

Gruß
TOM


----------



## Wenkman (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *
> Danach genehmigten wir uns noch eine kleine Erfrischung in Zirndorf am Bahnhof.
> *




oh weh oh weh, kleine Korrektur Tom, den was sollen denn die anderen nun denken, weil Zirndorf am Bahnhof ist/war eine ziemlich üble Spelunke...wir aber waren in der hübschen Brauerei in Zirndorf, die gleich hinterm Bahnhof ist...   war ziemlich kalt dann beim heimfahren, ich hatte es ja zum Glück nicht mehr weit.

aber ansonsten kann ich übereinstimmen, war eine nette kleine Tour um die Alte Veste herum, mit einigen fahrenswerten neuen Trails. Dank an Uli.

bis zum nächsten mal.
ciao marco


----------



## Altitude (20. Juni 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von All-Mountain _
> *@Alti&all
> Den hatten wir.
> Wenkmann, Hr_Meier, Traileruli und ich starteten zu einer "Schinderfreien"-Veste Tour.
> *



na ja, wie ich das sehe, kommt Ihr ganz gut ohne mich aus...

wie gehts denn den Mario so???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Hr_Meier (20. Juni 2003)

War einen nette kleine Runde am Donnerstag. Trialeruli kannte einige mir noch unbekannte Trails und sorgte mit seinem Drang sich in die Horizontale zu begeben immer wieder für Unterhaltung. Mit den Showeinlagen hörte er erst auf als er in einem Dornenbusch gelandet war....und das  beim Uphill!!!!
Nett war auch die Begegnung mit 3 Faltensäcken, die gerade dabei waren einen Trail mit armdicken Baumstämmen zu verzieren. 
Der erste schaffte es noch schnell seinen Ast wegzuwerfen und sich die Hände zu säubern, der andere hielt sich weiter an seinem Stamm fest. 
Trialeruli machte sie auf die Gefahren ihres Tuns aufmerksam, und versprach ihnen, sie anzuzeigen. Die Herrschaften waren so überrascht, daß sie ertappt worden waren, daß sie gar nix zu ihrer Verteidigung sagen konnten. 
Ob sie diese Aktionen deswegen in Zukunft bleiben lassen, wage ich aber zu bezweifeln.

@Altitude: Schade dass Du nicht dabei warst. Ist das mit Deinem Knie was längeres? 
Ansonsten hab ich meinen Urlaub überstanden und werde mich nun davon erholen...

Ciao, Mario


----------

